# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Good way to get out of a nightmare

## Kanano

Before I begin, I want to say to the mods: please don't delete this as this is a good way to get out of a nightmare and I'm not actually suggesting someone do it in real life. 



Anyway, I found a good way to get out of a nightmare if you're having trouble controlling it or stopping it. And that is:   kill yourself. Kill yourself in the dream. Find a way to do something that would certainly kill you in real life, such as shooting yourself in the head, or jumping off a really high place. 



Back when I used to have nightmares (haven't had a nightmare in over a year now), my nightmares almost always involved zombies or some other nightmare creature. And if I couldn't control like I could sometimes (I energy blasted a bunch of zombies into oblivion one time) then I would try to find some way to kill myself and if I managed to do it, I would wake up. 



It's the fact that your mind subconsciusly knows that you just killed yourself that ends the dream for you, or it might be the "excitement" attached from doing something like that. It might be hard to do when fully lucid though, as you know you're dreaming, but if you're partly lucid, and still tied to the dreams story like most nightmares are, then try this method. One of my friends did it before I even told him about it, and he also said it worked well.

----------


## Awakening

I wouldn't throw away a chance to get a good LD, just because it begins with a nightmare tough...

----------


## itachix

It's weird its from my nightmares I've learned to wake up when I want even when not lucid but now I try to drag them on as long as possible because I love them so much because the fear and terror they inflect on me.  btw I would kill to have zombie dreams which I've never considered a nightmare but a fun more normal dream I love post apocalyptic worlds.

----------

